# HELP!!! Wild Thing losing weight



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, he lost 2 grams since yesterday and weighs only 10 grams now. He is getting skinny and dehydrated (skin doesn't mold back fast enough. Now what? He pees and poops and still is active. I don't get it at all and it is so frustrating. Does it look he can't make it now?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> OK, he lost 2 grams since yesterday and weighs only 10 grams now. He is getting skinny and dehydrated (skin doesn't mold back fast enough. Now what? He pees and poops and still is active. I don't get it at all and it is so frustrating. Does it look he can't make it now?


Sometimes they have little regressions, but keep trying as best as you can, and remember you can only do so much, its up to him for the rest.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for fast reply, I need it. Should I feed him every hour?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Feed him as much as you can, and as often as he will take it. Lilspaz is right, theres only so much you can do!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

update: thank God I work at a wild life rehab. They gave him subq fluids and pedialite to mix with formula. Fingers crossed, have not given up yet. And he is on ab for clicking (fluid in lungs)
He also turned out to be a Dusky Footed Wood Rat. How exotic.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

A dusky! Thats adorable! The SQ and pedialite should help if he is dehydrated for sure!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Best solution ever: he is in a foster litter his own age with baby wild rats. That little guy has dodged many bullets and if he makes it I might bring him home with one of his step brothers.
Many, many thank yous to all of you who have helped so soon after I needed help. It is good that in a world like this people care about the tiniest creatures who are just as important as anyone else.

Will let you know when he is back here


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Update; the foster rat mom met him, licked his tummy to stimulate relieving himself, picked him up and put him with her own pups. How's that? 
He is one lucky rat.
End of the Wild Thing name, new name: (F)rat Boy because of the elite treatment he has had.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats really great news, because the new mom wouldn't of accepted him if he wasn't healthy.  What a lucky little (F)rat boy!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww congrats! Thats great news!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So good to hear about little Frat man and his nice new life ;D


----------

